# Thinking of a replacement..



## arian29 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thinking of a replace my nikkor lenses..
Option1>> 18-55mm+55-200mm with the 18-105mm
Option2>> 18-55mm+55-200mm with the  18-200mm

Am primarily into landscape, architecture and people.

Suggest the best option


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

I think nikkor 18-200 VR is a fine lens ....18-105 is have limited reach..

also u can read some reviews of Tamron 18-270 PZD ...it got some positive reviews

but remember , u may not get the same quality of picture that u got from 2 lens combo


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 7, 2012)

IMO, keep the 18-55, get  a 70-300 VR and a 50 1.8G


----------



## arian29 (Feb 7, 2012)

Read reviews that with the 18-105/200 ill be compromising with the image quality.. guess ill replace the 55-200 with the 70-300
18-270 -- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=U41Vwd83rus


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2012)

@arian its between ease of use and image quality....18-200 and 18-270 is much easy to use ...it just becomes a superzoom cam

and the 2 lens combo is cumbersome but produces better quality pics...and I am actually planing the same..to replace 55-200 with 70-300  or maybe sigma 150-500


----------

